# Trip To Yellowstone From Nj



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

We are planning a trip to Yellowstone in late spring. I would like to know how the roads are (Climbing???) . We will be staying at the Badlands then Mt. Rushmore and then moving west on Route 90. What is the "most relaxing" way to get into the West entrance of Yellowstone? I want to stay clear of the hair pin turns if possible. Any route suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks for your help, I know there are a lot of experienced Outbackers that have made this trip already!

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you asked this question because I'd like to know as well.

Tami


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Might you be talking EAST entrance????

Ok...if you ARE talking EAST...

The EAST entrance seems easier than the North East entrance. You climb the Bear Tooth Pass going into the NE entrance. (ie...very high) BUT OHHHHHHHHHH is this a scenic route! I towed a travel trailer through both entrances without too many issues. The NE is spectacular!

The Beartooth Scenic Highway....
"Heralded as "the most beautiful road in America" by Charles Kuralt, Beartooth Highway takes travelers through national forests and the Beartooths, one of the highest and most rugged areas in the US, with 20 peaks over 12,000 feet in elevation."

Will you be crossing the Bighorn Mts in WY?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We too are in the planning stages of a trip west, so any info is appreciated.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

If you are towing a trailer, I would recommend exiting I-90 at Livingston, MT and then heading south through Paradise Valley (the name says it all) and Gardiner. This will take you to Mammoth Hot Springs at the North entrance of the park. The only drawback of this route is that you need to watch the weather/wind forecast. That stretch of highway from Big Timber to Livingston is notorious for high winds.  Another way to go is to head to Cody, Wyoming and hit the east entrance. This is not as hilly/winding as the Beartooths--I do recommend parking the OB and heading up the Beartooth Pass--here's a picture I took at the top of the pass--it is absolutely beautiful up there. Plus you will get to see the remains of trees at Cooke City and that end of the park due to the fires of '86.










Brenda


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input so far from Jollyman and outbackinMT. 
NDJollyman, I wrote to you awhile back because we have the same TV. We went down to FL this past summer and the Titan did great but the true test will be the mountians out by you guys. 
The DW and myself are looking at all options to get into the park as easy as possible. We were planing to take 90 and stop to see Little Big Horn. How does 310/72/120 to CODY and then into the EAST entrance compare to going 90 all the way to 191 so we will be closer to the WEST entrance. We were planning to stay at the KOA just outside the park and use that as the home base. This is all in the planning stages but we are open to all input for the most relaxing and enjoyable trip.

Thanks for your help








Don


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Don--

Are you planning on going to the reenactment at Little Bighorn? It's pretty amazing. Even if you just go to the battlefield it is very interesting. I guess personally my preference would be to take I-90 and go through Big Sky MT and then go into the West Entrance. To get to Cody and the East entrance from Little Bighorn you will have to go to Laurel (just west of Billings) and head South on a two lane--and I haven't added up the mileage, but I think it would be a much longer trip--at least time wise. That's just personal preference--we do prefer to travel on interstate instead of 2 lanes. I hope that helps! Plus, the west entrance is not very far from Mammoth Hot Springs.

Good luck!!!

Brenda


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> If you are towing a trailer, I would recommend exiting I-90 at Livingston, MT and then heading south through Paradise Valley (the name says it all) and Gardiner. This will take you to Mammoth Hot Springs at the North entrance of the park. The only drawback of this route is that you need to watch the weather/wind forecast. That stretch of highway from Big Timber to Livingston is notorious for high winds. Another way to go is to head to Cody, Wyoming and hit the east entrance. This is not as hilly/winding as the Beartooths--I do recommend parking the OB and heading up the Beartooth Pass--here's a picture I took at the top of the pass--it is absolutely beautiful up there. Plus you will get to see the remains of trees at Cooke City and that end of the park due to the fires of '86.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!! I just love the Western states.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

dgross3910 said:


> The DW and myself are looking at all options to get into the park as easy as possible. We were planing to take 90 and stop to see Little Big Horn. How does 310/72/120 to CODY and then into the EAST entrance compare to going 90 all the way to 191 so we will be closer to the WEST entrance.


Don,
I have never gone into the West Entrance. If you are going to Little BH, you will be closer to East or NE entrance. LBH is really cool!) Those roads are not that bad. They are very scenic...and closer to the park. You could tour the sections of the park you drive through on your way to the KOA. Driving through the park is reaaaaaaaly slow, however. The drive down 191 to Big Sky is very nice as well.

This is a great info site on Yellowstone:
Total Yellowstone Page


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Could you be more specific than "late spring"?

April 20, 2007 West side roads open to motor vehicles. Mammoth to Norris Junction to Madison Junction to Old Faithful; Madison Junction to West Entrance; Norris Junction to Canyon
May 4, 2007 Canyon to Lake; Lake to East Entrance
May 11, 2007 Tower to Tower Fall; Lake to West Thumb; West Thumb to Old Faithful; South to Old Faithful.

Weather is extremely unpredictable in this neck of the woods. My inlaws were seriously injured in a wreck in a snowstorm on Togwoteee Pass, on June 10.

http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/index.htm

Sluggo


----------

